# Reeves drive pulley questions



## Monty (Jan 4, 2009)

While replacing the bearings on my Jet 1236, I was checking the reeves pulleys and noticed that the inside of the veins appeared to be worn, just under where the belt rides. I assume this should not be like this.
Also, the half that was on the outside was very difficult to remove, had to resort to gently tapping it with a dead blow rubber mallet and rotating it to get it off. The half on the inside slid right off and does not even come close to being a tight fit. Should these be replaces while I've got the lathe apart?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd ask this on the Woodworking.com forum, Monty, as the majority of turners there have the same lathe as you...or the identical green one. 

I have that one too, but haven't ever taken the reeves drive apart, so I can't answer your question.  I know that Doug - skewedup on this forum, I think - just replaced his not too long ago, so he's the one to ask! 

Andrew


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 5, 2009)

If your Reeves drive is functioning properly when you adjust the speeds and you have no problem with belt slippage or premature belt wear, I wouild not worry about it.  It could very well be perfectly normal.  How old is your lathe??
 
Checking with the other web site sounds like a good idea and a phone call to the techhnicians at JET wouldn't hurt either.  1-800-274-6846.


----------



## Dario (Jan 5, 2009)

Monty, I agree with Randy...call Jet.

It's been years since I sold my lathe but I believe only one of the reeves drive face moves when you adjust speed.


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 6, 2009)

You're correct Dario, just the outer one.
  Monte- how does the shaft look?   Ridges?  Shallow or fairly deep?  How about the center of the pulley, is it gouged much.  If they look good & the faces come together they should be ok.  Grease them up good & get the outer one to slide easy by hand.  I've got an older Grizzly G1495 & replaced them & motor last year.  A bearcat to get to, & almost impossible to lubricate in the cabinet.  Actually a sey of pulleys are pretty cheap.


----------



## Monty (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to all that answered. 
Richard, the shaft looks fine, just a little surface galling, I'll remove that and polish with emery or crocus cloth. 
The wearing on the pulleys is just below where the belt rides when they are at their farthest position. I'm thinking the wear was caused by the fact that the inside half was wobbling on the shaft, even the key slot was slightly larger then it should be. 
I figured since I already had it apart to replace the bearings, I might as well replace both of the pulley halves. This will also keep the bad half from damaging the shaft. Hopefully I'll have the bearings and pulley in by the weekend so I can get the lathe back together.


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Probably your best bet in the long run.  You've got it made on changing your's out.  The motor is inside the cabinet on this "http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1495 & is heavy.  There's also another set in the headstock.  Hope you get up & running pretty quick.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 7, 2009)

Monty,
I can't answer any of your questons, and agree with Randy, best bet to call JET.

I thought my bearings were bad on my 1442 a couple of months ago, I called JET and they sent new bearings, then took it all apart and found out it's a bear to work in the headstock housing... turned out that my bearings were fine since the machine was less than a year old, my motor mount had slipped slightly and the motor shaft was rubbing slightly... moved the motor back into place and tightened it up and no more noise... but it was fun putting the reeves back together... not looking forward to having to change that belt anytime soon.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 7, 2009)

Mannie:  Do both the drive pulley (motor) and the driven pulley (HS) show wear?  If you are going to replace one, might be just as well to replace both??


----------



## Monty (Jan 7, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> Mannie:  Do both the drive pulley (motor) and the driven pulley (HS) show wear?  If you are going to replace one, might be just as well to replace both??


:redfaceuh.... I musta had a blond moment.:embarrassed: 
Didn't even think to check the drive pulley. Just went out and looked and it does show slight wear, but nowhere near what the other one shows. 
It's a moot point now anyway as I ordered the ones for the HS yesterday.


----------

